# Bin Neu hier!!



## Icille (16. Feb. 2006)

*Hallo zusammen, ich bin Neu hier und wollte unseren Teich auch mal vorstellen!!!  
Gebaut haben wir ihn letztes Jahr 2005 von April bis August (Teich vergrößert und Garten neu umgestaltet!!) Der Garten ist mit einigen Bambus, Bonsais, Moosen und vielen verschiedenen Büschen und Sräuchern bepflanzt. Die Tiefe des Teiches beträgt 1.80 und der Teich fast 33.000 Liter Wasser. Der Filter ist ein Pristina 6 Kammer-Reihen-Vortex, er wird mit 2 Pumpen angetrieben: 1 Aquamax 10000 und 1 Pro Pond 7500, die Aquamax durchläuft einen UV Filter (55 Watt). Der Oberfläschenskimmer läuft über ein seperates  Filtersystem (Eigenbau). Eine Schmutzwasserpumpe pumpt das Wasser in den Eiweißabschäumer, welcher den Bachlauf speißt. Jetzt im Winter ist der Teich abgedeckt mit mit 5m² transparenten (grün und blau) 60mm PE-Hohlkugeln und 20m² Styrodurplatten. Im Teich schwimmen 24 Koi, ca. 15-40 cm.
Alles natürlich auch auf der Homepage (ausführlicher) nachzulesen.
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim lesen und anschauen!!!!   *


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Icille,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Bin total neugierig auf weiter Bilder von Deinem Teich. Du hast von einer Homepage gesprochen. Kannst Du mal hier die Adresse veröffentlichen?


----------



## Thorsten (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Icelle!

*Herzlich Willkommen bei uns*  

Schön das sich mal wieder jemand vorstellt, ist leider ein bisschen in Vergessenheit geraten....



@ Jürgen
Die HP steht doch unter www im Profil!


----------



## Icille (16. Feb. 2006)

Die Homepage lautet: www.koiandre.beep.de

Danke für die freundliche Begrüßung!!!


----------



## Icille (16. Feb. 2006)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## Dr.J (16. Feb. 2006)

@Thorsten

bin noch neu hier und kenne mich mit den kleinen Kniffen noch nicht so aus


----------



## Thorsten (16. Feb. 2006)

man man man ........... wie konnte ich das  vergessen


----------



## Icille (16. Feb. 2006)

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen   ...


----------



## Thorsten (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Icelle,

habe deine HP mal durchforstet....super gemacht!

Besonders der Teichbau gefällt mir sehr gut.

Ich hoffe das Du deine Erfahrungen hier im Forum weitergeben wirst, 
würde mich freuen


----------



## Icille (16. Feb. 2006)

Ja, klar!!
Danke für den Lob :thumblef:


----------



## Doris (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Icille
Auch vom Alfsee ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.
Deine HP hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 

ECHT SUPER

Freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder


----------



## Steffen (16. Feb. 2006)

hi Icille ..


----------



## Petra (16. Feb. 2006)

hi Icille 

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.
Deine HP hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Echt SUPER

Gruss Petra


----------



## sanke10 (16. Feb. 2006)

*Bin Neu*

Hallo Icille !

Willkommen im Forum , Teich und Hp sind Dir sehr gelungen .

Auch Dein Filter ist sehr gut, aber reicht er bei den vielen Fischen auch aus ?  

Den die Koi.s  weden ja noch ein ganzes stück größer !                      Und brauchen sehr viel Futter ,und was reingeht kommt auch wieder raus 
und muß endsorgt werden .

 Viele grüße aus dem kalten Norden

                                       Lenhart


----------



## Dodi (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, Icille!

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns Gleichgesinnten, den verrückten
Teichbesitzern!

Ich hab mir auch gleich Deine Homepage angeschaut - 
ECHT SUPER!  =D> 

Eure gesamte Garten- und Teichanlage ist wunderschön!

Ich freue mich auch schon auf viele Bilder!


----------



## Frank (16. Feb. 2006)

Hi Icille,

und nochmal ein *herzliches willkommen hier im club der "Teichianer".*

Wenn man sich deine super Homepage anschaut, dann kann man sich nur auf Beiträge und Pics von dir freuen.

Viel Spass hier bei uns.


----------



## Maurizio (16. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Icille!

erst mal *Herzlich Willkommen in Forum*.  

Aber ich finde es toll das mal jemand aus meiner Ecke kommt.   

MFG


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2006)

Hallo André,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Habe mich gleich noch bei Dir im Gästebuch verewigt 
Ist eine klasse HP. Respekt!


----------



## Maurizio (17. Feb. 2006)

Hallo an alle!

André.......! In deinem Profil steht das du Artzthelferin bist.   

Ich glaube ich stehe jetzt auf dem Schlauch! :? 

MFG


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Maurix,

wahrscheinlich war ich vorschnell und habe ich mich schlichtweg getäuscht. Hier ist dann sehr wahrscheinlich die bessere Hälfte von André unterwegs.  :? 
Dann natürlich sorry!


----------



## Icille (17. Feb. 2006)

Richtig, ich bin seine Freundin!!!!!


----------



## Armin501 (17. Feb. 2006)

Icille,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Alles sieht sehr gepflegt aus, und mit viel Liebe gestaltet, also
besser geht es nicht, meine ich.
Jeder hat seinen Stil, und so soll es sein.

Gruß Armin


----------



## papa-charly (18. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Icille,

herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Ich habe mir gerade Deine HP angesehen. Diese ist Dir wirklich hervorragend gelungen und erst der Teich ....wow, da könnte man fast neidisch werden.

Gruß
papa-charly


----------

